# Embarassed



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

my IBS has, for some reason, decided to annoy me even more and get worse over the last two weeks; i'm thinking its related to stress as i have my exams in less than 8 weeks. well my parents have said about letting my school know about my IBS but i feel kinda embarassed about it. has anyone else told their school? and how did the school react (e.g. what did they do to help?) any feedback would be great, thanks.


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

hi, i know exactly how you feel, i have a 2hr 30min exam comin up soon for my A-levels and im gettin stress about it aswell which has made me feel worst. i recommend you tell you school asap you'll feel better after, when i told my college the main people on the course werent much help at all and didnt really care but there was one who really helped her son has crohns so she knows part of how im feeling. after weeks of trying there gettin better about it cos i handed in a doctors note sayin what i have and that it will make me miss days, i suggest you give them a doctors note it will really help even tho you most likely will have to pay (i paid ï¿½10.50) but its worth it. have you told your friends??? if you havent its really best to i've told mine and they are great they dont put pressure on me if i dont wanna go out and if i say im having stomach problems they understand and wont ask questions. i try not to let it get me down now i joke about it with them saying if i gotta go ive gotta go isnt my fault things like that believe me after a while you'll feel better about it i know i am.oh yea when i did my g.c.s.e which i take it your about to do, i had a bad case of it at the time didnt know it was ibs, but my school was great they placed me at the back of the hall close to the exit if i had to leave. i even got a seperate room once. you should really tell them and ask if you could be placed at the back of the hall it helps knowing you dont have to face the whole hall if you have to leave. if you ever wanna talk to someone message me i'll be happy to help you as im around the same age 17 and from london also.so you arent the only one.


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

thanks so much, you've really helped me out, i hope that my school are as understanding as yours was, same with my college when i go in september. i've told some of my friends about it and they've been great thankfully, i don't know whether you feel like this but i feel really left out sometimes because my mates are talking about going somewhere to eat after our leaving 'do' and i know that i won't be able to go, or if i do i'll be worrying the whole time that something is going to happen. thanks


----------



## out_of_luck (Jan 11, 2005)

heya








well my i.b.s. annoys me a lot 24/7 and its really hard to concentrate at school and stuff and i have missed quite a few days of school. and yes me and my parents went to go talk to my school and tell them about my i.b.s. and all that stuff and my school was very much understanding actually







so that was good news.and it turns out my principal's husband has i.b.s. too! which i didn't know.in my opinion i think you and your parents should go talk to the school about your i.b.s. symptoms and probs and also get your doctor to write a medical note saying to your school/college that some days you may need to miss days. and you shouldn't feel embarassed because i.b.s. is very common around the world







and you stil have allll of us on this site whenever your feeling down







so i hope things work out for you and best luck on the rest of the year...p.s. if ya ever want someone to talk to just e-mail me


----------



## Carlyn (Jan 15, 2005)

"i don't know whether you feel like this but i feel really left out sometimes because my mates are talking about going somewhere to eat after our leaving 'do' and i know that i won't be able to go, or if i do i'll be worrying the whole time that something is going to happen. "i feel exactly the same at times sometimes. i aint able to go if there meeting early in the mornings cos thats a bad time for me if, its in the late afternoon i'll take couple loperamide tablets about 2hours before i leave to make sure its in my system before i leave, and if need take more few hours later but ive never had to take more, thankfully ive never had any problems doing that. just try not to do it to offen cos it'll make u constipated


----------



## lxdreamerxl (Mar 8, 2005)

I told my high school, and they didn't handle it well at first, I think they didn't believe it...Until they got a slew of doctors excuses. And now they are fine with it, which is fortunate for me becuase I miss a lot of school.Now I'm dealing with the idea of how to tell my college what's wrong with me, and I've never told any of my friends...which I know I should but I just don't want them looking at me any differently...So yes, I know how you feel.


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

i've finally told my school, and they've let me use the toilet during lesson time if i need to, yet they wouldn't let me use the staff ones, and the pupils ones are absolutely disgusting! but it's better than nothing, right?


----------



## Loz88 (Sep 6, 2005)

I told my school, most teachers thought i was making it up, and were completely ignorant to it. Eventually they gave me a "toilet card." It just said i could use the toilet whenever i liked. Most ppl were useless but there were a few that were understanding.


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

my mom told my junior school when i first got IBS but she kind of had to because i was off more days than i was there but at senior school i havent really told the teachers when im ill id usally just say i have tummy troubles or some think like that but one time my mom wrote in a letter that id had a bad case of IBS that day my teacher diddnet mention anything she just gave me a funny smile lol so, so far ive been ok


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

I am so so ashamed about my condition. Life wasn't great to begin with and this just added to my troubles.( it even broke up my boyfriend and I at the time I didnt know about IBS)I find it incredibally brave that you guys can tell your school I can't find the courage to tell my mates let alone the school.


----------



## 13585 (Sep 23, 2005)

I completely understand. I'm a senior in HS and had five classes, now I'm down to two and it really does help. I also went on an anxiety med and am really calm now. You don't realize how the stress will get to you until it's too late. Hope this helps!Meg


----------

